# New pictures of Pepper my Miniature Black poodle



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

So cute! Love when he was investigating the bush.


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

She's beautiful! I've got a black miniature too, Pepper looks just like him but more petite and pretty lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hahaha! I always take pictures immediately after grooming too....you're right, it never lasts long! At least they smell good for awhile though!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Pepper looks jus great. I wonder what he was looking at?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Not sure what she was looking for, but there are squirrels about at the moment so maybe she could smell them?? She is only 7 1/2 months and into everything, if i was to choose a name to suit her look it would be cobweb lol.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

Having read some another thread and looking at the pictures i took today, her colour seems to be changing slightly, since her last groom she has got more brown colour around her ears and back which really shows in the picture of her standing up. Does this mean she is actually changing colour and is more lightly a Blue poodle not black? Can a black poodle become brown lol, her mum is brown and her dad is cream. She also seems to have the odd pure white hairs too?


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

From another black mini owner, she is super cute!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Pepper is adorable! I also take pics right after a groom. 
BTW, you got great pics of a black dog - what's your trick?


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

*photos*

Thank you, i know its super hard getting good pics of her as she is black. Honestly its just down to luck, i do find natural light is better. They are only taken with my Mobile phone &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Another fan of sweet Pepper peering up the bush in the garden!:wave: She looks lovely. I wish the feel and look of a fresh groom could last forever!! (But then what would I do with all the grooming tools I've amassed?!)  Really adorable mpoo with _wonderful_ expression!:dog: Sorry I don't know how to answer your question about her coat color. I don't begin to grasp poodle genetics, but others here do. In the event you don't get a reply in this thread, ask the question in a separate one and you likely will!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Pepper is cute! I look at her long tail and wish my new mini black poodle had one, too. Still docking here. It's not all that fun to take pictures of black poodles, but they sure are nice to look at.


----------



## kathy09 (Jan 14, 2009)

Pepper is beautiful her coat looks so shiny I love her little face she looks like she's having fun playing outdoors.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

Great pictures! She is a cutie.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

She looks like a lot of fun. Love the pics.

Rick


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Where do you go to have Pepper cut? I go to Bourne Kennels to have my two done as they stay there sometimes so it's nice for them to get used to going there.


----------



## Jammster (Jan 11, 2014)

We go to Peps trainers for grooming in stone street or to martlesham pets at home as lady there owns mini poodles and every 5th is half price. They both do a lovely cut and really nice people. Both are between £30-33. Is Bourne kennels nice, i will be looking for a kennels this year and so hard to know where to leave them. Where is that? Don't know there names but know there is one by ski slope in Ipswich and one on a12. Thanks.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good looking gal she is! They look so good when first done. I love your pictures...she's a real cutie pie, so investigative. Those photos turned out great. Maybe the natural light helps. It is frustrating to try to get good shots of black Poodles.


----------

